# CONTEST - Free Training Day with Joel Silverman



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi guys. [Removed by Admin. WiscTiger, Board Rules. You are not allowed to solicit business.] http://www.companionsforlife.net


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Ah that is so nice of you - I hope one of the people here that really needs your help wins.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness.. I opened Pandora's box!!!!


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

The contest drawing will be at about 10:45 am Pacific time, and we will post the winner on the front page of the site. If you are in Southern California, the drawing will be held after the 10:00 am seminar I am giving at Irvine Animal Care and Control. The site should be updated by 12:00 pm Pacific and 3:00 pm Eastern. GOOD LUCK!!


----------

